# Building/Upgrading questions



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

This is my current computer: http://www.amazon.com/Presario-SR50...SuperMulti/dp/B000OCTDWK#moreAboutThisProduct

My model is a couple years older, it's a P4 3.2GHz processor, not the one shown in the link. The rest of the specs however are about the same.

Here's my question: With this case and everything, is it possible for me to upgrade the processor? And, if so, what else would I need to upgrade? Motherboard I'm assuming, but what else? I'd like to upgrade my graphics card. I current have Radeon x1550, but may be wanting something better, since I just got a new monitor, and my current card is running at it's max I think. I'd possibly also like to add another gig of RAM. I'm just not sure if I would need to get a new PSU or anything..

Any help is greatly appreciated. And thanks in advance..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not knowing what Mobo is in the Compaq, it's hard to determine what you could upgrade to. Adding another Gb of RAM would show a noticeable improvement.
Be certain you have enough room in that case before buying a video card. You will probably have to upgrade your PSU if you upgrade the graphics card. Prebuilts usually have sufficient power for the original configuration and adding/upgrading hardware demands more power.


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

The graphics card I have now is one I purchased and put in myself, there was plenty of room for it then, and although newer graphics cards are bigger, I think there should be plenty of room.

Is there a way I can see what type of Mobo I have so I can post it on here?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this lists

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

PCWizard says:

Mainboard: ECS Livemore
Chipset: Intel i945g/GZ
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 @ 3200 MHz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it may support a higher c/duo cpu than listed with a bios update


http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00910113


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

How good of a processor is a "Core 2 Duo (Conroe) up to E4300"? Is it a big enough upgrade to even be worth it? Or would be it more worth my while to get something better and get a new mobo as well?

Secondly.. is it difficult to replace the processor? I haven't really looked at mine..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not difficult to put in a new cpu,there are tutorials on it

your looking at upgrading the

video card
psu
cpu

so you are probably better off just rebuilding


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

It would essentially be a rebuild, but I won't need a new DVD-ROM, HDD, Case, or the small things like that would I?

Or is it not possible to just replace the CPU, Video, and PSU, while adding 1GB RAM without doing a lot more work with other things as well?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok What is your budget and what are looking to run? If its games well that would cover everything else since games will cover everything else, like video editing and all that jazz.

If you have a compaq case, its probably not that good.

I will make a new system for you, without you needing to buy a OS at the moment. Just use Windows 7 RC, as its free and very stable.

Windows 7 RC
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

I will help you pick out the parts for a $650 dollar tower - no speakers, monitor, HDD, DVD drive. Tell me if you want to go cheaper and I 'll change the parts up.

*Case*
Antec Three Hundred
$55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard
$110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

*CPU*
AMD Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 4MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor
$140
*_Free Shipping_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650

*Ram*
OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK
$50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail 
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

*GPU*
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100273L Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
$150
after rebate $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102834

Total $605
after rebates $585


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

I gotta say, thanks for doing the parts research for me Mc. 

That all looks great, and the price is reasonable, but is there anything that could be done to cut costs even a little more? I'm on a tight budget..

Also the computer would only really be used for games (me) and regular old web browsing (my wife).

And the games I play are not all that demanding anyways. The most demanding thing I play is WoW, which really isn't that bad.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dual core instead of Quad> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103681

Drop the video card down to a HD4670> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102820

You could drop the power supply back to a 550w but the Seasonic and Corsair 550W are the same price as the 650tx after rebates so stick with the 650 it may come in handy for future upgrades.


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

Wrench, is there much of a difference between the Video Card you linked and this: http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1550/specs.html

That's what I've got now, and if it wouldn't be much of an upgrade, it probably wouldn't be worth the money. 

The one I have now plays WoW okay, but I get some significant FPS drops in more populated areas, and can't really turn the visual settings up as high as I'd like to. Would the card you linked be better for it? Or should I maybe try to scratch up a few extra dollars for one like what Mc listed for me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Quite a bit the 4670 is more powerful then the X1950XTX in crossfire.
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...ssassins-Creed-v1.02,Marque_fbrandx4,736.html


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 4670, and it runs pretty much every game I've tried at near maximum settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is also a HD4770 which is almost as good as the HD4850 but runs cooler and uses less power> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121317


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the help guys! 

Now all that's left is to talk my wife into letting me spend the money for the new build.

Pray for me!


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

Looking at the chart you posted, would the 3870 be a better option? Just $10 more and scored significantly better.

Or is there something I don't know about the 3870 when compared to the 4670?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 3870 is an older card it was replaced by the 4870 it runs hotter(=more fan noise) and uses more power then the 4670 or 4850 but the 650w will cover that.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea those new Dual cores by AMD are cheap and they run on 45 nm core so they run nice and cool.

All the downgrades/upgrades whatever way you look at it seem nice and should run games and anything you throw at it nicely.

Running cards in crossfire is never worth the money.

So lets hope the wife can spare the money!


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

It's just a matter of convincing her that we should upgrade the PC. She'll say that we don't need it, that the one we have is fine.

Also, if i'm using my current HDD with the new build, I won't need another OS right? Will it transfer over fine when I transfer the HDD?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it is an OEM versiion no it's tied to the original motherboard it's installed on. 
However you could D/L the Windows 7 RC beta from MS and use it until next June, It is very very stable, Vista like but debugged.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been using The Windows 7 RC and I refuse to downgrade to Vista or XP, its just that good.


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

Awesome, sounds good guys.

Maybe you can try to convince my wife that if we don't build a new PC, the old one will blow up and engulf our entire home and everything inside it in a scorching, inferno like ball of flames?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your on your own there I have all I can handle here:grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

The "discussion" is ongoing. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

One quick question...

My current HDD and DVD/Burner will be compatible with this new build right? 

Also, I'm assuming the parts I order will come with any cables/wires I'll need for hookup, correct?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The hard drive is sata or IDE?waht about the DVD drive. Usually there is only one _IDE_ wire than feed two devices but the wire split isn't very far apart.

The one to upgrade is the HDD since its not bad still using IDE dvd drives , which I still use.


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

PCWizard just says:

HDD: Hitachi (160GB)
DVD-ROM Drive: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652M ATA Device


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the m/b will come with a set of cables


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The wire that attaches to HDD, is it this one?










Or this one?


----------



## troyhanf (May 5, 2009)

I haven't taken apart the box again to look, but I know there's a ribbon type cable in there. Could it also be the DVD-ROM? Because now that I think about it, i want to say I remember the ribbon coming from that area of the box..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If they are both IDE a single cable won't reach both of the devices. You could buy a IDE card but its worth it to just buy a sata DVD drive/burner.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello, looking at your current pc it seems you have a socket 775 mobo which is compatible with the intel duo core and quad core computes which means you won't have to buy a new pc 

If your on a tight budget then I'll quickly roll up some links/suggestions for you.

*CPU Processor - Intel Pentium E6300 @ 2.8GHz Dual Core Processor*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091

*RAM* - Do a scan on www.crucial.com and it will tell you how much ram you have and what upgrades you can make 

*GPU - SAPPHIRE 1 Radeon HD 4670 512MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102820

So you could have a decent gaming computer with these parts for only $140 + the RAM which only costs like 40 dollars for 4GB.

Dacads


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dacads said:


> Hello, looking at your current pc it seems you have a socket 775 mobo which is compatible with the intel duo core and quad core computes which means you won't have to buy a new pc
> 
> If your on a tight budget then I'll quickly roll up some links/suggestions for you.
> 
> ...


Except his motherboard won't support that CPU. Just because it's a 775 socket does not mean you put any 775 CPU it and have it work.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Except his motherboard won't support that CPU. Just because it's a 775 socket does not mean you put any 775 CPU it and have it work.


yeah just realised that now, but dual core processors with 800MHz FSB are still compatible with this motherboard:wink:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063

But troyhanf your better of getting a new mobo instead and the parts I linked in my previous post.

Dacads


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Wrench, is the new 45nm dual cores from AMD overclockable? I have not heard or researched them yet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are Phenom II cores, but without the ability to adjust the multipliers all you can adjust is the bus speed so it's doable but nothing astounding> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2x2_athlon2x2/3.htm


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats not too bad for a AMD dual core and at least they produce a lot less heat than my current CPU with the 90nm die size.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's true better but if they release it in a Black Edition like the Phenom they will have something.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Would you say people could get some decent overclocking comparable to a intel 8400 CPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I think the E8400 will out perform it stock that's why we haven't seen any comp charts.
The only mention I saw was comparing it to a Pentium E6300(the new one).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Why compare a AM3 cpu o an older Pentium cpu. that makes no sense.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The new Wolfdale core Pentium E6300> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091
Same price class I guess.:4-dontkno


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Pentium Dual Core CPUs are just budget Core 2 Duos. 
E6300 = E7400 - 1MB L2 cache
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206&Tpk=e7400

E2200 = E4500 - 1MB L2 cache
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031


----------

